# Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2017)

Servus,

habe nun doch einiges durchgelesen im Forum, dennoch habe ich Fragen.
Ich plane Mitte Juni für 1 Tag (vll. ja mehrere Tagesausflüge .. wenn die Familie anders Beschäftigung gefunden hat  ) von Hanstholm aus an das Gelbe Riff mit dem Kutter zu fahren (bin für ein paar Tage in Klitmöller).

Folgende Ausrüstung habe ich bereits:
Rute: WFT Bootsrute Never Crack Fjordspin 2,10m 16 lbs- 30lbs / 100- 400g

Rolle: PENN Slammer 460

Pilker habe ich ausreichend in allen Gewichtsklassen, würde von 80 bis 400g wohl auf den Kutter mitnehmen

Norwegenvorfächer mit einem Beifänger habe ich auch.

Auf die Rolle würde ich als Schnur die Stork x8 HD 30lbs geben.

Ist die Rute für den Kutter zu kurz?
Hat die Penn Slammer 460 genug Schnurfassung?
Wieviele Ruten (Ersatz) darf ich auf den Kutter mitnehmen?
|wavey:


----------



## archie01 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Hallo
Der größte Teil der Ausrüstung passt schon , bei der Rolle würde ich über eine ordentliche Multi nachdenken.
Bei ordentlichem Seegang und viel Drift sind zudem schwerere Pilker erforderlich , bei unseren Ausfahrten wurde an Board nichts unter 500g eingesetzt , es ging hoch bis 800gr.
Aber heutzutage soll das ja anders sein - verlassen würde ich mich aber nicht darauf.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Nick*Rivers (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

2,10 sind auf jeden Fall nicht zu kurz, sonst bekommst du schnell lange Arme. Hatte mal eine mit knapp 3 Meter im Einsatz, wenn da zwei gute Dorsche einsteigen....Bist halt mit mehreren Anglern unterwegs, da kann man die Fische nicht laufen lassen, sonst gibt es schnell Schnursalat. Die Rolle ist gut, aber eine Multi ist besser. Eine z. B. TLD15 reicht aber. 

Ist Wrackangeln angesagt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Schon mal danke für eure Antworten 

Also auch am Kutter passen die 210 cm ... das Wg stimmt wohl aucch bei schweren Pilkern ...

Wrackangelnß Ich werde vor Ort mich erkumndigen, mit welchgem Kutter was angesagt ist. Da ich ja einige Tage dort sein werde, muss ich nicht von hier aus buchen ...

Wieviele Ruten darf/soll ich aufs Boot nehmen?

Z.B. als Ersatz oder leichtes Pilken (meine Ostsee-Pilke: YAD Cleveland 270 cm mit 50 - 150 WG)


----------



## Nick*Rivers (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine Beschränkung bei der Anzahl der Ruten. Eine Ersatzrute würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. So kann man schnell die Ruten wechseln nach einem Abriss, tüddel mit dem Nachbarn etc.
Da du jederzeit mit Fischen < 10kg rechnen kannst, sollte es aber eine Rute mit mehr Rückrad sein


----------



## Ines (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

@Toni, die Rute passt. Und wenn Du mit Stationärrollen besser klarkommst, dann mach das einfach. Ich habe mal am Weißen Riff geangelt, da haben Stationärrollen gereicht, und ich habe mich damit wohler gefühlt. Das ist aber individuell unterschiedlich, auch je nach Erfahrung mit den unterschiedlichen Rollentypen. 
Wenn es mit Seegang und Drift hart zur Sache geht, sind Multirollen natürlich besser, die Frage ist, ob Du dann noch angelst. Das ist wieder eine Frage der Seefestigkeit.
Und der Seegang ist ein anderer als beispielsweise auf der Ostsee. Ich würde mich, abgesehen vom Tackle, mit Mittelchen eindecken, mich hat es auf der Nordsee schon mal ganz schön verrissen.
Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß. Da können ganz schöne Brocken beißen!


----------



## angler1996 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Ines , weißes und gelbes sind zwar Farben aber eben unterschiedlich, in dem Falle hier von den möglichen Tiefen.
Das Folgende hat auch was mit zusätzlichen Invests 
Deine Schnur kenne ich nicht, Dicke - Tiefe und Strömung
ne 17Spider Stealth ( zum Vergleich) hat immer gute Dienste getan.
u.U. über schwere Gummis nachdenken, Wrack - Pilker Haken unten -Aufbauten oder Abreisbleie mit Köder darüber .
Nur so als Gedanken#h
Gruß A.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Danke für die Tipps #h

GuFi würden, da ich ja schon Pilker habe, tatsächliche Invest bedeuten, auch wenn ich höre, dass Gufis sogar fängiger sein sollen .. 

Ich habe mir Videos (YouTube) über Angeln im Gelben Riff angesehen und die allermeisten angeln mit längeren Ruteen und Stationärrollen.

Was ich bisher nicht schlüssig recherchieren konnte, ist, wieviele Meter Mono ich ziwxchen Hauptschnur und Pilker knoten soll.
3 Meter, 4 Meter oder langt das Vorfach meines Beifängers (fertig montiert gekauft) aus?
Oder muss ich noch zwischen  Hauptschnur und dem Vorfach mit Beifänger, an dem dann der Pilker hängt, eine Mono schalten?

@Ines
Ich werde mir also AntiSeekrankheitsPillen besorgen, will ja nicht ins Wasser einbringen, sondern rausholen ...  Hast du da eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Ines (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*



> Hast du da eine Empfehlung?



Nicht wirklich. Ich würde mich mal in der Apotheke beraten lassen oder auch zu dem Thema im Netz ein paar Infos sammeln. #h


----------



## marlindickbert (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Hi,
mach dir mal wegen der Ausrüstung keinen Kopf. Es ist nicht mehr so wie vor 20 Jahren, als regelmäßig 30- und 40-Pfünder rausgeholt wurden. Man angelt hier wie in Norwegen oder Ostsse, halt etwas rustikaler und bei Drift eben entsprechend schwerer.
Zur Montage: Hauptschnur, Noknot,Wirbel und dann Vorfach deiner Wahl, gekauft oder selbst gebunden ist egal. Max. zwei Beifänger, der Rest stört nur und fängt eh nichts.
Wenn das Vorfach zum obersten Beifänger lang und stark genug ist, kann man die meisten Fische per Hand aus dem Wasser heben, ansonsten aufs Gaff warten.
Ich würde mir viel mehr Gedanken um einen Platz auf einem Boot machen, die sind schon ziemlich ausgebucht, also schnell reservieren.
Außerdem fallen ca.30% der Fahrten wegen Wind aus.
Ich bin ab dem Wochenende mit 6 Ausfahrten dabei.
Also 
Petri heil


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Danke dir für die Winweise.
Als Kutterneuling kenne ich natürlich die besten Plätze an Board nicht ... die werden sicherlich belegt sein 

Von der Hauptschnur, geflochtene, mache ich ein 2 Meter langes Vorfach, Stärke 1 mm, an. Wenn ich dieses nun mit einem Noknot verbinde, dann läuft die Schnur nicht mehr durch den Spitzenring (Rutenlange 2,1 m) ... 
habe ich da einen Denkfehler gerade oder aber ... ;+


----------



## inextremo6 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Bei mir ist es schon n paar Jahre her, aber die Zeit der steifen Knüppel zum angeln war damals schon vorbei.
Habe immer mit ner 2,70m bis 200 g Wurfgewicht geangelt.Rolle ist egal, sollte einfach robust sein.
Ist zwar n bisl sportlicher aber bringt auf jeden Fall mehr Fun und man tut etwas für Schulter und Arme.
Glaub mir, Du bekommst mit einm Wurfgewicht von 200g jeden Fisch raus, auf jeden Fall 40pfuender sind kein Problem und Du wirst mehr fangen, als wenn Du mit Deinem Knueppel unterm Boot angelst.Ich habe selbst bei 80m Tiefe geworfen,mit Max 200g Pilkern... Du bist den anderen immer ein Stück voraus und musst auch keine 400g Bomben ranhängen, hoechsten ab Windstaerke 6
Beifänger würde ich nur verwenden, wenn Seelachse da sind,der Kapitaen gibt dann meist ne Info, ansonsten Pilker blank und bei den anderen beobachten mit welchem Koeder die fangen.Lieber einen fetten Dorsch als 3 mittlere,
Gruss INEX


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Kann ich inextremo 6 nur zustimmen, die Zeit der schweren Knüppel ist vorbei das gelbe Riff ist unter normalen Umständen mit 200g Pilkern gut zu beangeln. Kommt halt auch darauf an was man investieren will aber mit ner 20 lbs Ausrüstung ist man auf jeden Fall gut gewappnet, ich habe auch sehr gerne immer mit ner Rute so um die 2,40 meter gefischt 2,70 geht natürlich auch gut. ..da hatte ich meine Schnur immer etwas von den anderen weg ohne mich weit über die Blanke lehnen zu müssen. Ich würde jedoch schon zu ner Multi raten, wenn es was besseres sein soll ein Modell mit 2 Gängen dann kurbelt man sich keinen Ast .
Es gibt jedoch am gelben Riff schon einige Leute die da schweres Gerät dabei haben, ich persönlich War bisher auch nur 2 mal da und hatte gutes Wetter ohne schweren Seegang, da ging wirklich alles mit feinem Gerät, kein Vergleich zu den Lofoten. 

LG Michael


----------



## Nick*Rivers (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Interessant! Dann sind die Dorsche und die Drift auf dem gelben Riff vor Thyboron viel stärker. Ihr pumpt eine Dublette aus 80 m mit so leichter Ausrüstung nach oben ohne Stress mit den Nachbarn links und rechts zu bekommen?
Gerade beim Wrackangeln geht es doch darum schnellstmöglich gerade runterzukommen, um die Wrackkante und nicht das Wrack zu treffen. Sind mehrmals im Jahr dort, aber 200 Gramm Pilker habe ich bei keinem gesehen. Höchstens an einem Band um die Rute an der Reling zu befestigen.
Wie lange fahrt ihr denn raus? Vor Thyboron wird bei einer 20h Tour 5-6 Stunden gefahren, bevor es losgeht mit der Fischerei


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Hallo also wie gesagt ich bin kein Experte für das gelbe Riff, mein Weg führt mich 2 mal im Jahr auf die Lofoten aber damals bin ich immer eine mehrere Tage lange Tour von Fehmarn aus gefahren und da War die Anfahrt doch bedeutend länger gewesen. ...schön mit Übernachtung in der Kajüte und Labskaus aus der Kombüse. ...da ich mir mit meinem Cousin zusammen jedoch jetzt ein eigenes Boot gekauft habe, mache ich wenn überhaupt nur noch kleine Kuttertouren in der Ostsee. ...ich weiß jedenfalls noch das wir damals mit 20 lbs Gerät gefischt hatten und 150 Gramm Pilkern, aber wie gesagt es War sehr ruhige See kein Wind. ..und auch nicht sehr viele Angler auf dem Kutter....bei den normalen Fahrten von Fehmarn sieht das oft ganz anders aus ,deshalb haben wir uns jetzt nach Jahren des überlegens ein eigenes Boot zugelegt. ...

LG Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo also wie gesagt ich bin kein Experte für das gelbe Riff,
> 
> LG Michael



Warst du schon am Gelben Riff?


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Ja 2 mal wie geschrieben ist aber schon ne weile her


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja 2 mal wie geschrieben ist aber schon ne weile her



ganz entfallen gewesen #h


----------



## marlindickbert (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Vielleicht darf ich mal ein kleines Resümee ziehen.

In gut 25 Jahren habe ich über 30 Ausfahrten am Gelben Riff gemacht.
Auf den jetzigen drei Booten, sowie der Thailand, Birthe Charlotte, Tindur, Bounty, Skagerak, Dovbak und Tronde.
Gefahren wird bis Windstärke 5, wobei die Reederei die Entscheidung nach Knoten oder m/sec Windgeschwindigkeit trifft.
An-und Rückfahrt dauern i.d.R. ca. 2 Stunden, hängt vom Skipper und Wetter ab. Insgesamt wird schon relativ viel gefahren, also ist Angeln gleich Fisch, wenn´s beißt.
Lieblingsplatz an Bord hängt von der Angelgewohnheit ab. Ich war schon auf jedem Boot überall gestanden und bin "Fischerkönig" geworden.
Grundsätzlich ist die Chance auf der Andriftseite etwas größer, weil früher am Fisch.
Nützt aber nur, wenn man ständig einholt und auswirft, was in richtige Arbeit ausartet. Abdriftseite ist gemütlicher, kann man sich auch anlehnen oder sitzen. Da darf das Pilkergewicht etwas höher sein.
Pilkergewicht entscheidet sich erst vor Ort; hängt von Windstärke, Windrichtung und Tidenverlauf ab. 250-300g für den ersten Test ist ok.
Rute mit ca. 2,40 m und WG 250 g passt als Durchschnitt immer.
Ich hab schon mit 100g ein Loch in den Boden geklopft und mit 500g den Grund nicht erreicht.
Keine hochkomplexen Montagen benutzen. Die sollten einfach, robust und schnell austauschbar sein. Wenn man eine Top-Stelle hat und es überall beißt, bricht leicht Hektik aus und man wartet ziemlich lange auf ein Gaff.
Je weniger Beifänger man benutzt, desto weniger Getüdel mit dem Nachbarn.

Das Gelbe Riff ist ein riesiges Plateau ohne große Höhenunterschiede. Es gibt keine Abbrüche oder Kanten. Angeltiefe ist oft zwischen 33 und 38 m.
Wracks werden nur beangelt, wenn sie auf der Strecke liegen, außer bei vorher vereinbarter Wracktour. Hier ist höchste Hängergefahr, weil dort auch abgerissene Fischernetze rumliegen.


----------



## marlindickbert (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Wenn`s beißt, dann sieht es so aus.
Die zwei Kisten vorne, oben sind meine.





Wenn die See ruhig ist, fährt ein Skipper auch mal weiter raus, ans Ende vom Riff, Angeltiefe dann bis ca. 90m. Persönlicher Tiefenrekeird hier sind 150 m, Seegrenze zu Norwegen, 50-55km vor der Küste.
Bei 90m braucht man schon schwere Pilker. Die Anzahl der Fische ist dann überschaubar, jedoch höhere Gewichte.
Ansonsten gilt die alte Fischerregel für den Erfolg:
Richtige Montage, richtige Köderführung, Fleiß und Glück
Der Skipper von der Molboen sagte mal:
Jedes Jahr kommen viele Fischer ans Gelbe Riff, doch nur die wenigsten sind auch gute Angler.


----------



## Harrie (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo also wie gesagt ich bin kein Experte für das gelbe Riff, mein Weg führt mich 2 mal im Jahr auf die Lofoten aber damals bin ich immer eine mehrere Tage lange Tour von Fehmarn aus gefahren und da War die Anfahrt doch bedeutend länger gewesen. ...schön mit Übernachtung in der Kajüte und Labskaus aus der Kombüse. ...da ich mir mit meinem Cousin zusammen jedoch jetzt ein eigenes Boot gekauft habe, mache ich wenn überhaupt nur noch kleine Kuttertouren in der Ostsee. ...ich weiß jedenfalls noch das wir damals mit 20 lbs Gerät gefischt hatten und 150 Gramm Pilkern, aber wie gesagt es War sehr ruhige See kein Wind. ..und auch nicht sehr viele Angler auf dem Kutter....bei den normalen Fahrten von Fehmarn sieht das oft ganz anders aus ,deshalb haben wir uns jetzt nach Jahren des überlegens ein eigenes Boot zugelegt. ...
> 
> LG Michael



Moin 
Michael

Das Gelbe Riff liegt in der Nordsee! wie lange war denn die Anfahrt von Fehmarn aus?


----------



## Harrie (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Moin
marlindickbert

Welcher Skipper hat denn dehn zutreffenden Spruch geäußert, Orla oder Klemme? Fährt Klemme noch nach dem verkauf der Reederei?


----------



## marlindickbert (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Hi Harrie,

der Spruch kam von Klemme, als er mal die Fänge in den Kisten kontrollierte.
Mit ihm konnte man sich gut unterhalten, wegen Deutsch.
Orla ist die letzten Jahre ja kaum noch gefahren.
Werde nächste Woche mal die Gunda besuchen und nachfragen, wie das jetzt nach dem Verkauf weiterläuft.


----------



## Harrie (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Ja Ja der Klemme ist schon ein netter Kerl.Wir sind mit Orla mal übers Riff in die Norwegenrinne (18 Std) gefahren,Angeltiefe um die 200m,da war dann 50Ibs Ausrüstung erforderlich mit 800gr Pilkern.


----------



## marlindickbert (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Hier gilt dann: Hopp oder Top


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Eine Frage an die "Schnurexperten":

Recht für die "normale" Ausfahrt von Hanstholm ans Gelbe Riff die
Jerry Brown line one, 20lbs aus
oder lieber die 30lbs?

Die Schnur wird ja vielfach gelobt als "ehrlichste":
20lbs mit angegebenen 0,25mm, 9,1 kg Tragkraft mit getesteten 
0,237-0,264 mm Durchmesser und getesteter Tragkraft 10,299 KG

30lbs mit angegebenen 0,28mm, 13,6 kg Tragkraft mit getesteten 
0,276-0,306 mm Durchmesser und getesteter Tragkraft 14,377 Kg

Auf meine Penn Slammer 460 passen Jerry Brown line one, 20lbs, 295 Meter


----------



## Zander_Ulli (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Hallo, 
ich denke Ausrüstungmässig bist du schon gut unterwegs. Zum Thema Seefestigkeit hätte ich noch einen Tip den ich immer beherzige. Ich achte darauf, dass der Magen immer was zu tun hat. Also immer wieder kleine Snacks zwischendurch. 
Auf jeden Fall ist so'n Trip ans Gelbe Riff echt Geil :l
Achja an Gewichten würde ich zumindest ein etwas schwereres Kaliber als
Backup mitnehmen (400-500) wenns geht. Wär sonst ärgerlich wenn du nicht schnell genug runterkommst.
Gruss Ulli


----------



## marlindickbert (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Ich war gestern mit der Yellow  Reef unterwegs.  Bei 4m/sec Wind benutzte ich einen 250g Pilker, nur ein Beifänger.
Man muss oft auswerfen, war dafür aber fängiger und weniger Getüdel.
Am Abend waren es 35 kg Filet, 90% Dorsch.
Am Gelben Riff würde ich die 30lbs Schnur nehmen, weil hier die Belastungen höher sind. Man verheddert sich mit einem Kollegen wenn jeder drillt oder der Fisch geht unter dem Boot durch und die Leine scheuert am Bootsrumpf. Wenn große Köhler da sind, gibt es Schnursalat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Danke für den aktuellen Bericht |wavey:

Meine Ausrüstung nebst neuer Brandungstackle steht:

Rute: WFT Bootsrute Never Crack Fjordspin 2,10m 16 lbs- 30lbs / 100- 400g

Rolle: PENN Slammer 460

Schnur: Jerry Brown 20 lbs, gelb

Morgen fahre ich los nach Klitmöller.
Gibt es in Hanstholm einen Angelladen, um evtl, Ausrüstung nachzukaufen?


----------



## marlindickbert (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Ich glaube, dass es im Einkaufszentrum Hanstholm im Supermarkt und auch in Vorupoer eine kleine Angelecke gibt.
Ich hab jetzt bei drei Ausfahrten insgesamt drei Montagen verloren.
Weil ich vom Fisch mehr spüren will, benutze ich eine 
Rute WFT, 20lbs, 100-400g, 2,70m mit Penn Conquer 8000, Cora Strong 0,30.
Wo wohnst Du denn in Klitmoeller?


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*



marlindickbert schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es im Einkaufszentrum Hanstholm im Supermarkt und auch in Vorupoer eine kleine Angelecke gibt.
> Ich hab jetzt bei drei Ausfahrten insgesamt drei Montagen verloren.
> Weil ich vom Fisch mehr spüren will, benutze ich eine
> Rute WFT, 20lbs, 100-400g, 2,70m mit Penn Conquer 8000, Cora Strong 0,30.
> Wo wohnst Du denn in Klitmoeller?



Habe vor anzufahren:
Nystrup Camping Klitmöller
oder 
den camping in Nr. Vorupør

meine Tochter will Wellenreiten und ggf Windsurfen, das ist der Hauptgrund für die Region

Ich werde vor Ort schauen, welcher Camping geeigneter ist, denn das Board weit an den Strand zu tragen, muss auch nicht sein ...


----------



## Harrie (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Angelsachen kannste in Hanstholm am Hafen kaufen oder auf dem Campingplatz in Hanstholm.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*



Harrie schrieb:


> Angelsachen kannste in Hanstholm am Hafen kaufen oder auf dem Campingplatz in Hanstholm.




Danke


----------



## marlindickbert (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Also in Klitmoeller ist der Campingplatz ca. 500-600m vom Strand.


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

hi,

kann jemand mal was über die aktuellen Preise für ausfahrten schreibenß

danke
mario


----------



## Harrie (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

125.-€/Person


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Entscheidung gefallen:

Strandgaardens Camping
Nr. Vorupør
*
*


----------



## marlindickbert (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> kann jemand mal was über die aktuellen Preise für ausfahrten schreibenß
> 
> ...



Wenn man 900 DKr zahlt, ist es 4€ billiger.


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

danke


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Zurück von der Tour.
In den Tagen waren nur an 2 Tage wegen Sturm und Wellengang eine Ausfahrt möglich, ich habe an einem Tag eine 12 Std Ausfahrt gemacht.
Gefangen wurde insgesamt auf dem Kutter wenig, auch ich habe wenig gefangen, aber der Spaß war rießig da.
Etwas besser gefangen haben erfahrene Kutterangler (da hat ein Mitfahrer seine 100ste Ausfahrt mit dem Kutter gefeiert)  
Auf anderem Kutter gab es an dem Tag sogar Schneider ...

Die Trift war enorm. 300g Pilker haben den Grund nicht erreicht,  geangelt wurde mit 500g.
Die die besser gefangen haben, haben schwere (schwerer als meine 600g Pilker) auf ca. 35 cm lang abgeschnittene "Bleistangen" als Gewicht verwendet mit 4 Beifängern.

Anmerkungen zu meiner Ausrüstung:
Rute: WFT Bootsrute Never Crack Fjordspin 2,10m 16 lbs- 30lbs / 100- 400g
SEHR GUT! EINE TOLLE RUTE!

Rolle: PENN Slammer 460
SPIELZEUG! DIE ROLLE IST NAHEZU ÜBERLASTET! ZUDEM: DU KUBELST DIR EINEN WOLF, DA DIE TRIFT SCHNUR OHNE ENDE GENOMMEN HAT UM GRUND ZU BEKOMMEN!

Schnur: Jerry Brown 20 lbs, gelb
SPIELZEUG, GERISSEN WIE ZAHNSEIDE WENN EIN GRÖßERER FISCH DRAN WAR (war nicht der Knoten, da ich diese von Spezies an Bord machen ließ und diese bei denen immer gehalten haben, zudem haben wir beobachten können, dass die Schnur irgenwo gerissen ist). Warum diese im anderen Forum als die Schnur für Norge und schwere Fische so hoch gelobt wird, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Bin auf 30 lbs Schnur auf der Ersatzspule umgestiegen, aber auch diese hat große Fische nicht gehalten.

ICH WAR DER EINZIGE MIT NUR EINEM BEIFÄNGER, ALLE HATTEN MONTAGEN MIT 4 STÜCK

Als ich auf den Kutter in der Früh ging, haben mir die Mitfahrer, alles Dänen bis auf einen, wie auch der Skipper und der Deckhelfer bereits gefragt, was ich mit meinen bayerischen Forellenangelzeug (Spule + Schnur) will. Sie gaben mir keine Chance damit große Fische an Deck zu bekommen ... sie haben Recht gehabt.
Auch wenn die Tragkraft der Schnur theoretisch ausreicht, es ist eben nur eine Theorieangabe und ausdrillen von Fischen ist nicht drinnen, die Bremse MUSS komplett zu sein, um nicht den anderen Anglern in die Schnüre zu kommen.

FAZIT:
WAR ECHTER SPAß! #h
UND DASNÄCHSTE MAL MIT ANDRER AUSRÜSTUNG! #t
RUTE BLEIBT, ROLLE 8000 oder 10000 GRÖßE, SCHNUR MIND. 20 kg REALE TRAGKRAFT (also eher 0,40mm geflochtene), MONTAGEN MIT MEHREREN BEIFÄNGERN

(Ansonsten: schöne Makrelen, viele lästige Knurrhähne, Alse von der Mole aus und Plattfische mit Watwurm mit der Brandungsrute)


----------



## Harrie (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Danke für deinen Bericht Toni.Mit welchem Kutter biste denn gefahren?

Wir fische da oben 30-50 Ibs Ausrüstung,haste ja nun selber mitbekommen was man braucht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Die 30 lbs Schnur ist eine Hemingway Dyneema 20

Es ist schon ein besonderes Erlebnis, wenn du 15 Min. pumpst, alle an Bord sehen zu, das Gaff ist bereit, die Rute federt sichtlich die Kopsstöße ab #6:k

und dann reisst die Schnur |bigeyes

Ich bin von Nr. Vorupør mit der Maagen gefahren.
Es ist schon mal ein Erlebnis an sich, vom Strand mit der alten Winde ins Wasser gezogen zu werden und dann nach 12 Std wieder an Land gezogen zu werden


----------



## nostradamus (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

Hi,

danke für den bericht! 

Rolle
Schau dir mal die Shimano Tyrnos an. Hat eine gescheite bremse und eine gute übersetzung.

Mario


----------



## nostradamus (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gelbes Riff - Fragen zur Ausrüstung*

760g!
Ansonsten: Quantum Cabo


----------

